# Seeking to move to Canada ASAP :P



## Noekh (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone! My name is Courtney, and I have a few questions. I was also hoping that if you answer, you could dumb it down a bit? I don't technical, legal mumbo-jumbo ^_^;;

I get confused easily with this stuff, lol!

I am 21, and looking to move to Canada. Currently I am on SSI, but seeking a job at my local Tim Horton's. Has anyone ever heard of an American working in an American Timmy's, then transferring up to a Canadian one? I mean, it seems plausible, doesn't it? It IS a Canadian owned and operated (mainly) franchise. Do you think they would sponsor me? No, I'm no store supervisor or anything like that.

As for Education, I have my G.E.D., and some college under my belt, little work experience (my parents were doctors and insisted I didn't need it because they supported me for so long. I condemn this fact), but a really strong will and work ethic. I'm really good with my hands (I'm an artist on the side, and freelance graphic designer, even though I posses no college degree for it), and I'm a quick, very eager learner.

I was basically wondering if there is ANYTHING I can do to get a job in Canada to enable me to recieve a work visa/permit, an open work permit, or even to be sponsored by my employee. I am engaged to my Canadian fiancee, who lives in Hamilton, and so obviously Hamilton is my prime choice for areas in which to live and work, though I'd be grateful to be anywhere!  

If anyone has ANY information (again, if you're going to explain, really dumb it down. I've read the CIC site a hundred million times and then some, and it only confuses me with the legal formalities and terminology/wording, and makes me sad) I'd TRULY, DEEPLY appreciate it. It is my dream to move to Canada, and has been for the last 6-7 years of my life. I'd give anything. I'd DO anything.

Thank you, and God bless!


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

hehe reading that made me giggle. not at what your trying to do but the part about the CIC website. my BF live in calgary and doesnt get that in ten months i still havent been able to figure out the website. I am trying to do the same thing. only move to calgary and its my bf thats there. i have some college certificates. (all canadian) but we will see. the london CIC website was down or not loading yesterday which was a pain to try and call them. I hope you figure it all out. good luck.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Basically, it looks like you need a job offer or a job qualification that is in demand in Canada. I don't know the chain Tim Horton's but there's no reason you couldn't ask about moving to one of their stores in Hamilton - or to their headquarters (wherever that might be). Worst they can say to you is "no."

Another option might be to move up there on a student visa and finish off your college work or apply to a training program for something on the list of "skilled professions" that are eligible for a work visa. From there you can apply for a work visa when you've finished your studies. (Obviously, that takes having some savings to live on.)

Canada doesn't have a fiancé visa, but once you're married, your spouse can apply to sponsor you, provided he has a job adequate to support you for a bit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Noekh (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and well-wishes!

I was thinking about going to school at either McMaster's or Mohawk if I REALLY had to finish up, but I have to say that I think the "skilled jobs" list is a crock. It goes from doctors, to lawyers, to pharmacists, to...singers and muscians?! So, what, if I carry around my accoustic, am I eligible to be a "skilled" worker? What does a guitarist (think NYC, playing guitar at the local hippie/Indie club) have to offer Canada that is IN demand...? Unless...you guys are REALLY that bored! 

My question for you now is, if I get an offer, no matter WHAT it is, is it going to qualifiy me for a work visa/permit? Or is it only the "skilled worker" crtieria jobs that I need to be getting offered?

Someone in a previous topic posted the link to the Labour Market.

Now look through carefully, and even have fun, and click some of the little blue namey thingies. This is hysterical because this is CIC and the HRSDC providing this list from what I can see, and yet they list hairstylists, barbers, Food and Beverage SERVERS, not SUPERVISORS there... >.> Apparently the Canucks (and I say that with all the love in my heart <3) are looking for some wine stewards, which is, once again, a bucket full of LOL's!

Read down the list some more....security guards, and JANITORS? It's not hard being a janitor, you just...clean. Janitize things.  THESE are being added to the skilled workers list? Can ANYBODY please explain? I think I can feel my brain beginning to ooze out of my ears, and it feels like egg. I shall name him Eggert, and he shall wear an Egger suit!

Thanks for the advice again, ya'll. Sorry for the bad humour, hehe, I do it when I'm stressed in all honesty.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Janitors actually have quite a bit of qualifications(keep laughing)-alot about chemicals, safety, etc. Can anyone just mop anymore? No. Musicians though-hm-must be high level of achievement/talent. I'm an artist-noone puts that on a wanted profession list I can tell you..!


----------



## gcap (Jun 22, 2008)

I doubt tim hortons will sponser a single person from the states. Unless its for a high-up exec job at corporate headquarters.


----------



## Noekh (Jun 4, 2008)

Any other ideas then..? Because really, I'm all out. I live in Buffalo, and it's rather expensive to keep seeing him...we've already talked about this, my fiancee and myself. It's quite an unsettling thing to think about..


----------

